# عرض رائع وعملي عن المضخات مع صور إيضاحية للتحميل على رابط غير الرابيد شير



## نايف علي (28 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الملف رائع جداً 

بقدر ماقرأت كتب وبحث عن ملفات عن المضخات لم أجد أفضل من هذا الملف خصوصاً في الصور 

جرب التحميل وشاهد الملف بنفسك 

ورفعته على غير الرابيد شير حتى يسهل التحميل 




http://www.mediafire.com/?c9hlyj1xl93

or

http://www.4shared.com/file/167132539/b299cb28/JHQ_Hyd_Pump_Master.html



ملاحظة : مايرجوه أخوكم هو دعوة صادقة له في ظهر الغيب وللمسلمين في كل مكان ​


----------



## momm (29 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا والله مشكور


----------



## gmotor (29 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا............


----------



## نايف علي (29 يونيو 2008)

وإياكم إخواني 

مرحباً بالجميع


----------



## حسام وهبه مجاهد (1 يوليو 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك المسلمين وجميع الخلق


----------



## نايف علي (1 يوليو 2008)

اللهم آمين 

جزاك الله خير أخي


----------



## سدير عدنان (2 يوليو 2008)

thanks for all informations


----------



## tod05 (2 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك اخي جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## نايف علي (2 يوليو 2008)

حياكم الله جميعاً


----------



## سما أحمد (2 يوليو 2008)

ربنا يكمك يا باااااااااااااااااااااشااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## هيثم محى (3 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على المجهود الطيب ديه


----------



## نتيجة رقم (3 يوليو 2008)

بجد شكرا وجزاك الله خيررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبود ميك (3 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك،وجعله في ميزان حسناتك،وننتظر منك المزيد.


----------



## نايف علي (7 يوليو 2008)

أهلاً وسهلاً 

حياكم الله جميعاً

وتقبل الله دعواتكم


----------



## صديق القمر (8 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك...........


----------



## نايف علي (25 يوليو 2008)

وفيك بارك أخي


----------



## raidan (25 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الياس عبد النور (26 يوليو 2008)

ششششششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## نايف علي (24 أغسطس 2008)

مرحباً بك ...


----------



## نايف علي (6 مايو 2009)

للرفع

مازال رابط mediafire يعمل


----------



## eng_teto75 (6 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## feras.b (6 مايو 2009)

الرجاء التكلم في الموضوع المحدد


----------



## صلاح عربان (7 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا واكرمك من فضله صلاح عربان


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك،وجعله في ميزان حسناتك،وننتظر


----------



## أبوميسون (7 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الفاضل (12 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## hajji81 (12 مايو 2009)

مشكورررررررريــــــــن


----------



## الدندشلي (12 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك..............


----------



## احمد محمد الشامى (12 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم ونفع بك


----------



## miltronique (13 مايو 2009)

السلام عليك 
شكرا على الموضوع ولكن ليته كان بالعربي للمهندسين العرب


----------



## william kamel (13 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك،وجعله في ميزان حسناتك،وننتظر منك المزيدوالله يعطيك الصحه والتوفيق


----------



## نايف علي (12 يوليو 2009)

حياكم الله إخواني

وأتمنى لكم الفائدة


----------



## أسد الله (13 يوليو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية
وبارك اللهم لنا فيك


----------



## سعد الباغ (13 يوليو 2009)

*مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك المسلمين وجميع الخلق*​


----------



## Hydra (14 يوليو 2009)

مشكوور وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## حسين ثامر242006 (16 يوليو 2009)

_بارك الله فيك.............وجعله في ميزان حسناتك_


----------



## kamal Nashar (17 يوليو 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا والله مشكور*​


----------



## عصام م.ا.م (17 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وزاد من حسناتك وغفر لك زنوبك وذنوب كل المسلمين


----------



## dieselsasa (18 يوليو 2009)

ربنا يبارك ليك ولجميع أخواننا المسلمين


----------



## نايف علي (6 ديسمبر 2009)

اللهم آمين


بارك الله فيكم جميعاً


----------



## engineer sameer (7 ديسمبر 2009)

لطفا هل يمكن رفعه على موقع التحميل: www.4shared.com.
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نايف علي (7 ديسمبر 2009)

engineer sameer قال:


> لطفا هل يمكن رفعه على موقع التحميل: www.4shared.com.
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


تفضل
http://www.4shared.com/file/167132539/b299cb28/JHQ_Hyd_Pump_Master.html


----------



## hhhkhalil (11 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## ام ضوابان (13 ديسمبر 2009)

يجزيك الله الى ان ترضى اااااااااااااااامين


----------



## Badran Mohammed (13 ديسمبر 2009)

بورك في مجهودك اخي الفاضل


----------



## fraij (20 ديسمبر 2009)

نايف علي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الملف رائع جداً
> 
> ...


اخي الفاضل دعواتنا لك واشكرك على اهتمامك ولكن الروابط لا تعمل ارجو مساعدتي لاني بحاجة الى محاضرة حول الطاردة عن المركز مع الاحترام


----------



## نايف علي (20 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي الفاضل 

الروابط تعمل فقط اختر Download وسيبدأ التنزيل مباشرة


----------



## shekapom (22 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله


----------



## عطالله اللوزي (22 يناير 2010)

لك الشكر الجزيل اخي العزيز


----------



## اسد الميكانيك (22 يناير 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله الف خير وفتح عليك علوم العارفين


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (22 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## osamahadi (26 يناير 2010)

سلمت يداك وجزاك الله خير :56:


----------



## 20549 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز انا بحاجة الى كلمة السر لفتح الملف


----------



## samir2009405 (6 يناير 2011)

*الف شكر يا بشمهندس*

بجد بجد بجد مشكوووووور جداااا وربنا يكرمك يارب ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك لان بجد المعلومات اللى زى كده احنا فعلا محتاجينها كمهندسين وربنا يجازيك خير عنها ومنتظرين المزيد منك


----------



## جسر الأمل (6 يناير 2011)

ملف رائع جدا ...بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا..


----------



## helal73 (6 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (6 يناير 2011)

هو دا الشغل ربنا يكرمك ابعد عن الرابيد شير وغنيله


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (6 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو الأيهم الملك (25 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم


----------



## سعيد معمل (25 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hicham-21 (15 فبراير 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا والله مشكور*


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (18 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اكرم4 (18 فبراير 2011)

Post thank sweeter and has continued to progress my engineer


----------



## سعيد معمل (18 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وغفر لك ذنوبك


----------



## ihnasia (21 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير 
ورحم والديك


----------



## darsh2020 (21 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يجزل لك العطاء
و بالتوفيق


----------



## sibirian (17 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سعيد معمل (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*باراك الله فيكم *


----------



## maisara2012 (18 سبتمبر 2012)

thanx


----------



## samiribrahim (18 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسحاق عمان (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*شكرا على المجهود*


----------



## محمد الجفري (18 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حسن هادي المالكي (20 سبتمبر 2012)

الف الف شكر ويارب التوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## khrr (21 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mouyaser (22 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جميلا عزيزى


----------



## يوسف عثمانو (24 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## asertaym (3 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء...وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## zakimc (3 نوفمبر 2012)

الملف غير موجود قد يكون انتهت مدة التخزين في 4شارد , نتمنى من الاخوة اعادة رفعه بارك الله فيكم .


----------



## nofal (3 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------

